# perl 5.8



## kevinwincott (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

I've inherited an old server that I need to keep alive until I can migrate stuff of it, one of the things I'm stuck with is a perl security issue:

```
nas# portaudit
Affected package: perl-5.8.9_3
Type of problem: perl -- denial of service via algorithmic complexity attack on hashing routines.
Reference: [url]http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/68c1f75b-8824-11e2-9996-c48508086173.html[/url]
```
The problem I'm seeing is this:

```
as# portupgrade perl
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 51 packages found (-0 +2) .. done]
** Port directory not found: lang/perl5.8
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	- lang/perl5.8 (port directory error)
```

I have googled and googled but can't find the answer, can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## trh411 (May 15, 2013)

lang/perl5.8 is no longer supported in the ports, so you'll probably have to do something like:

```
# portmaster -o lang/perl5.14 lang/perl5.8
# portmaster -R -r lang/perl5.14
```
to replace the existing lang/perl5.8 with lang/perl5.14 and rebuild all perl dependecies.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (May 15, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> replace the existing lang/perl5.8 with lang/perl5.14 and rebuild all perl dependecies.


Do you know why the lang/perl5.14 port is still at 5.14.2? 5.14.4 has been out for > 2 months according to http://www.cpan.org/src/README.html

Perhaps this is due to the disorganization on http://www.cpan.org, where CPAN claims the newest 5.14 is 5.14.1, etc.?


----------

